# GTI Red Trim Paint?



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone have a good off-the-shelf match to touch-up the Red GTI trim on MK1 grilles, badges and 
interior trim? Have some pieces that are in good condition but the red is faded or scratched. Looking for something that's a good match for a DIY job without going to the auto body supply store and buying a full pint.
Thanks


----------



## Rys-Rado (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: GTI Red Trim Paint? (ablose1961)*

krylon fusion, just scuff and paint


----------

